# what kind of chainsaw



## tinnertrish

i am just starting out in the stump grinding business and would like to kmow what would the best saw to get without breaking the bank


----------



## pilgrim5

*Search Creags list in your area*

Lots of deals on Creags list give that and ebay a try. My self i am an Echo man love there saws and there all pro grade saws


----------



## Huskybill

Used or new? Big power head with a long bar to cut stumps down as far as you can.?
Think about it we can’t always get a stump grinder to the stump if the ground is uneven. I’m not sure what you want.


----------



## stihldragon

I would get the biggest power head I could get my hands on with a 36in. Bar. Also, I would buy a little used saw for cutting roots, and definitely a blower for the stump grinder air filter and blowing stumps prior to cutting low and mulch after the grind.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------

